# طلب آيات صريحة في العهد القديم عن مجيء السيد المسيح للفداء



## PULOS (11 يناير 2011)

*سلام رب المجد
سألني أحد الزملاء عن وجود آيات صريحة في العهد القديم عن مجيء السيد المسيح للفداء تحديدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## PULOS (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*أتمنى لو ممكن الإجابة عن السؤال الذي طرحه علي زميلي
*​


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

النبوات .. اكتر من 300 نبوة عن المسيح يسوع .. من مصادر مختلفة​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.

*


*1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟*
*2 نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.*
*3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.*
*4 لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.*
*5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.*
*6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
*7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.*
*8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟*
*9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.*
*10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.*
*11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.*
*12 لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.*
 *25 فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*




> *عن مجيء السيد المسيح للفداء تحديدا
> *



هل تقصد نبوات عن وقت مجئ المسيح 
ام نبوات عن مجئ المسيح للفداء  ؟


----------



## PULOS (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*إخوتي الأحباء Twin شمس الحق !ابن الملك!*
*الإجابة وصلت لي بشكل كامل*
*أشكركم جميعا على جهودكم التي بذلتوها*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*



> [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120555"]النبوات .. اكتر من 300 نبوة عن المسيح يسوع .. من مصادر مختلفة


[/URL]
*أستاذي الحبيب Twin أشكرك كثيرا على رابط الموضوع الرائع الذي يستحق بأن يصير كتاب*
*لي طلب صغير فقط هو أن تكملوا جمع الموضوع بالكامل أقصد الرابط الذي أعطيتني إياه لأنني لاحظت بأن هناك نواقص لأنني أريد ان أجعلها في كتاب أنشره في كل المنتديات*


> *سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أستاذي شمس الحق ربنا يبارك تعبك أنت شمس الحق فعلا أتمنى أن تستمر في إظهار الحق دوما*
*إجابتك بقمة الروعة*


> هل تقصد نبوات عن وقت مجئ المسيح
> ام نبوات عن مجئ المسيح للفداء  ؟


*أستاذي !ابن الملك! أشكرك كثيرا على دخولك موضوعي*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*لقد وصلت الإجابة أستاذي*
*لكنني قصدت نبوؤات عن مجيء المسيح للفداء أي أن المسيح سوف يأتي ليفدينا*
*أشكركم جزيلا إخوتي لقد أنرتم موضوعي نورا له نكهة رائعة*
*سلام المسيح لكم*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*



pulos قال:


> * آيات صريحة في العهد القديم عن مجيء السيد المسيح للفداء تحديدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*ليس هناك ما هو اكثر منها
فالعهد القديم كله تقريبا يتكلم - سواء صراحة او بالرموز - و يتنباء عن مجئ المسيا المنتظر و عن فدائه المرتقب الذي سيكون خلاصا لكل شعوب الارض ..و هذا شئ منطقي جدا ان تكون النبؤات عنه لا تعد و لا تحصي من الكثرة ..و ذلك بمنتهي البساطة لانه الحدث الاهم و الذي ليس اهم منه في الكتاب المقدس كله​*


----------



## PULOS (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ليس هناك ما هو اكثر منها​*
> * فالعهد القديم كله تقريبا يتكلم - سواء صراحة او بالرموز - و يتنباء عن مجئ المسيا المنتظر و عن فدائه المرتقب الذي سيكون خلاصا لكل شعوب الارض ..و هذا شئ منطقي جدا ان تكون النبؤات عنه لا تعد و لا تحصي من الكثرة ..و ذلك بمنتهي البساطة لانه الحدث الاهم و الذي ليس اهم منه في الكتاب المقدس كله​*


*أخي الحبيب سلام رب المجد*
*أنا لم أقصد نبوات عن مجيء السيد المسيح لأنني أعرف أغلب نبوؤاته إنما قصدت آيات محددة عن مجيء المسيح للفداء حصرا و قد تمت إجابتي من قبل الإخوة الاحباء*
*أشكرك على جهودك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*" حبيبى افتكرت انا حاطت الايئة على الويندوز وافتكرتها دلوقتى*
*   و الان هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب و جابلك يا اسرائيل لا تخف لاني فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لي* 2  أشعياء 1:43‏  *
*المهم حبيبى لازم تعرف حاجة العهد القديم كلة يعتبر عن نبوات السيد المسيح *
*هو العهد القديم رسمة مهندس معمارى رائع والجديد نفذ على الطبيعة *
*استحالة ان احنا نسيبة لان فى ناس بتقول داة قسوة اللة على شعبة *
*"لازم حبيبى تكتشف شخص المسيح فى كل اصحاح وخلى بالك وفى ممكن يكون فى كل ايئة .*
*المسيح هو روح الكتاب *
1_الفلك نوح صورة رمزية للسيد المسيح والفلك داة جماد اللى دخلوا نجوا 1   اذا لا شيء من الدينونة الان على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع رومية الاصحاح الثامن والمسيح هنا هو الفلك 
2_ الحية النحاسية فى العهد القديم * 14  و كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان* 15 يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث عدد14
3_المدن .مدن الملجاء سفر العدد والتثنية وسفر يشوع 1   و كلم الرب يشوع قائلا* 2  كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا اجعلوا لانفسكم مدن الملجا كما كلمتكم على يد موسى* 3  لكي يهرب اليها القاتل ضارب نفس سهوا بغير علم فتكون لكم ملجا من ولي الدم* 4 فنحن قتلنا المسيح كلنا .
4_كل الذبائح فى العهد القديم
5_شخصيات العهد القديم 
"ادم وارتباطة بحواء واسحق لابوة ابراهيم وموسى وارتباطة صفورة 
ويوسف شخصية رائعة 
وخلى بالك اجرة الخطية موت والنفسى التى تخطى تموت داة شرع الله فى العهد القديم فلازم نبوات عن الابن *...* *لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ* وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً 
*شعور الإنسان بالحاجة إلي الفداء منذ العهد القديم :-
لما سقط الإنسان في الخطية و طرد من الفردوس و حكم عليه بالموت ندم علي الخطية ومعبرا عن ذلك بالاعتراف و الصلوات و تقديم الذبائح التي تعني الشعور بالحاجة إلي فادي يكون الوسيط بينه و بين الله و حتي لا يبني الإنسان حاجته إلي الفادي أمرت الشريعة اليهودية تقديم الذبائح . 
و قد وعد الرب الإنسان بالفداء و الخلاص "أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية" . (تك15:3) 
و تحققت هذه الآية المقدسة في شخص الرب يسوع .

v نبوات عن آلام السيد المسيح و ذبيحته الكفارية :-
" بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق " (اس5:6) .
" حينئذ اخذ بيلاطس البنطي يسوع و جلده و ضفر العسكر إكليلا من شوك و وضعوه علي رأسه و كانوا يلطمونه " ( يو31:19 )*
* 
" لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " ( عب22:9 ) .​ 
 ملحوظة :-

الفداء : إعلان لعدالة الله و محبته للبشر .
الخطية : مخالفة شريعة الله .
الصليب : رمز و فخر المسيحية .
اللعنة : حملها عنا السيد المسيح بصلبه .
الاحتمال : من الدروس التي علمها لنا السيد المسيح علي الصليب :



" أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم و صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم "​إن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية " تحقق هذا المعني في شخص المسيح​*"الرب معك "
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

يسوع هو الفادى


esambraveheart قال:


> *ليس هناك ما هو اكثر منها
> فالعهد القديم كله تقريبا يتكلم - سواء صراحة او بالرموز - و يتنباء عن مجئ المسيا المنتظر و عن فدائه المرتقب الذي سيكون خلاصا لكل شعوب الارض ..و هذا شئ منطقي جدا ان تكون النبؤات عنه لا تعد و لا تحصي من الكثرة ..و ذلك بمنتهي البساطة لانه الحدث الاهم و الذي ليس اهم منه في الكتاب المقدس كله​*


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*




pulos قال:


> *إخوتي الأحباء twin شمس الحق !ابن الملك!*
> 
> *الإجابة وصلت لي بشكل كامل*
> *أشكركم جميعا على جهودكم التي بذلتوها*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


 

*إخوتي المباركون*

*الرجاء قراءة المشاركات قبل التسرع في الرد*
*والإمساك عن الإستمرار في الردود*
*عندما *
*يقول صاحب الموضوع بكل وضوح*
*أن الإجابة وصلت*

*لأن الزيادة غير الضرورية تفتح الباب للتشتيت*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2011)

*تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع*
*ليدل على مضونه*​ 
*رجاء موجها الى الأعضاء السائلين*​ 
*ليكن عنوان أسئلتك دالا على مضمون الموضوع*
*وذلك لسهولة البحث في الستقبل*​ 
*ولي عنواني ليس لها أي دلالة مثل:*
*سؤال مهم*
*أرجوك اريد حواب*
*أهلا*​ 
*وغيرها.*​


----------

